# My new 106 gallon tank.



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my new project. A tank with BTN modules.
http://www.ciklider.se/forum/index.php? ... icseen#new


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

BTN modules are cool, and I appreciate the photos, but unfortunately my Swedish leaves a lot to be desired, so I didn't quite get all of that :?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

ThankÂ´s fmueller!
If u need translation use google. I do it all the time if a zait is in german or frensh, or u can ask me. I donÂ´t mind helping out. I have a lot of problems with photobucket. I get trojans in my computer every time I download a pic in photobucket. I have heard more people have the same problem in UK forums. Here is some info about the tank.
The tank is special build 106 gallon. I have painted the back black and used two BTN modules H and A as filter pockets. As pump goes I use aquaclear 110 . 3700 liter/h. Lighting two T8 Philips Aquarelle 36W that I think are the best tubes on the market ever. I been doing this for about 30 years so there have been a lot of different tubes over the years. I have ordered one more module BTN F that will go on the bottom in the middle of the tank. This one:
http://www.pwss.nu/product.php?producti ... 252&page=1

U can also read about this tank here:
http://www.mbunamadness.com/forum/viewt ... =84&t=3471

Have a nice weekend all.

HÃ¥kan E


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

[/img]

My new tank with two filter chambers.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

The two chambers emty.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

The tank is now finished.








By thesweed, shot with DSC-W210 at 2009-11-29









By thesweed, shot with DSC-W210 at 2009-11-29









By thesweed, shot with DSC-W210 at 2009-11-29









By thesweed, shot with DSC-W210 at 2009-11-29[/quote]


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing! =D>

Hopefully they will be able to manufacture cheaper modules and backgrounds someday because they look just incredible in your tank. Until then, we are lucky to have all the DIY threads and instructions here on this site, because I want to try making some.

About the modules...can you describe how water is circulated between behind them and the main tank?


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a beautiful tank, swede! :thumb:

It's nice to see a large number of crabro together like that.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

scrubjay said:


> Wow, that looks amazing! =D>
> 
> Hopefully they will be able to manufacture cheaper modules and backgrounds someday because they look just incredible in your tank. Until then, we are lucky to have all the DIY threads and instructions here on this site, because I want to try making some.
> 
> About the modules...can you describe how water is circulated between behind them and the main tank?


Sorry, i missed the question before. Watch this thread.

http://www.ciklider.se/artiklar/mp_btn_moduler.shtml


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!!!!! :thumb: :dancing: :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!! :thumb: :dancing: :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

A new pic of my 106 gallon tank with some algae growth on the modules.









By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-27

And some fish pics from the tank.









By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-26








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-26








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-27








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-01








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-01








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-29








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-12-29


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful. That greshakei just GLOWS.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of shots on my Ps. sp elongatus "namalenje" male. He is far from his glory days when it comes to color.








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-15








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-15


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Some more shots.








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-03








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-03








By thesweed, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2010-01-03


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of shots of my fryeri ghost.









By null at 2011-02-21









By null at 2011-02-21


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Demasoni shots.









By null at 2010-11-28









By null at 2010-10-23









By null at 2010-10-22


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Copadichromis borleyi redfin.









By null at 2010-05-31


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

One of the sweetest looking Malawi setups I have seen :thumb:

Those BTN modules simply look fantastic in photos. I'd love to see a setup in real life one day, but I don't know anybody here in the US who has one.

You have the modules set up as filters similar to what's suggested here correct? Having to clean that out seems like a nightmare to me! How often have you done that, seeing that your tank has been set up for well over a year now? Was the cleaning job as bad as I imagine it to be? :lol:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry fmueller i haveÃ‚Â´nt been on this site for a long time. To clean the filters is very easy. I have cut the filtermatt into cubes and put fishing line through them like a long necklace. :wink: 
Here is a new shot of the tank.









By thesweed at 2011-10-01


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

New shot of my 106 G and also my 66 G.









By thesweed at 2012-01-08









By thesweed at 2012-01-08


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing background and great photography skills


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

wow what beautiful fish and those tanks are amazing!! DIY backgrounds or did you buy them?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Wonderful tank


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Fishy_Cichlid and Woodworm!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Steveboos said:


> wow what beautiful fish and those tanks are amazing!! DIY backgrounds or did you buy them?


Thanks Steveboos! In my 106G iÃ‚Â´ve used stone modules from BTN and the 66G has a background from a firm called AquaSzut.

http://www.backtonature.se/english/modules.html


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Total 10


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

SEAN420 said:


> Total 10


Thanks Sean!


----------

